# Cuban Cigar ****



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Found this little box sitting on my door step yesterday. Thought I would bring it in and give it a good home for a few years!!!

One of my all time favorite cigars. 

Box date is aug 06

Bigfoot


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Drool. They look amazing.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow. pretty frickin' sweet!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice.:dribble::dribble:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

"Damn it Man", your killing me -- Brian-- I can't stand it---I'm getting ready to JUMP!!!


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Mmm. One of my favs. Smoke those now! 06 is already smoking good for Epi #2's!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I know, this is my third box! LOL Going to try and age this box, I have 11 left in my last box.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another awesome snag - save some for the rest of us!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Brian, my mouth is a watering. Flint


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

:dribble: I repeat :dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

love those cigars


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I know, this is my third box! LOL Going to try and age this box, I have 11 left in my last box.


Brian,

That is easy. Just send me the box. I will keep them safe and sound for as long as you want. Threre is a ton of space for them.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

In all seriousness, what would I have to do to get just one of those off you? I am trying to get a few of the more popular cubans and sample them, then decide what I would like to purchase a box or two of...let me know if you are interested in a trade for 1


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

AWESOME pickup man. They look beautiful.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet cigar hardcore!:dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Greg, do me a favor and shoot me a reminder next week, I'll be out of town all week and will be able to ship stuff when I get back.

Bigfoot


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh man .......... I converted to the dark side with the first draw from one of those ............ on vacation in Spain. I wish I could get them here ..............


----------



## cheesehead (May 25, 2007)

brian would you want to trade cigars for adupont lighter? wholesale for wholesale of course


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

very niceeeeee...... my box is sleeping as well....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome smokes!!


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Norms' name comes to mind on this one:lol:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake, Norm's collection makes mine look like a bunch of black and milds!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

ohh ohhh ohhh ohhh ohhh

where is my radar gun?


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> Blake, Norm's collection makes mine look like a bunch of black and milds!!


:roflmao:


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Geez... everyday around Brian seems to be a lot like Christmas. You never cease to amaze me. And thank you for your most generous contributions to the upcoming bomb...


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice looking cigars. What a pickup :dribble:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------

